# [SOLVED][WORDPRESS] linki bezpośrednie i 404

## Poe

cześć. czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć, dlaczego w wordpressie, po zmianie typu linków bezpośrednich ze standardowych na jakikolwiek inny, "ludzki" (czyli, np. z p=176 na /rok/miesiąc/dzień/wpis) i aktualizacji pliku .htaccess otrzymuję 404? to znaczy na stronie głównej bloga wyświetlaja się wpisy, jak się na nie najedzie, to pokazują odpowiedniego linka (/rok/miesiąc....), ale po kliknięciu otrzymuję 404.

serwer ma mod_rewrite. chyba nie muszę ręcznie tworzyć katalogów dla każdego dnia, kiedy był wpis itp?. to byłoby niepodobne do wordpressa.

----------

## SlashBeast

cos nie tak masz z mod_rewrite w .htaccess lub Twoj .htaccess jest olewany co tlumaczy brak rewrite.

----------

## Poe

.htaccess zawiera to

```

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

RewriteEngine On

RewriteBase /wordpress/

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d

RewriteRule . /wordpress/index.php [L]

</IfModule>

```

automatycznie dodane przez wordpressa. .htaccess ma chmoda 766

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> automatycznie dodane przez wordpressa.

 

to że jest plik .htaccess, wcale nie oznacza, że apache czyta jego zawartość. Być może hosting ma wyłączoną obsługe htaccess?

 *Quote:*   

> .htaccess ma chmoda 766

 

Zmień na 644 - zachowaj pozory bezpieczeństwa  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

oczywiscie jest 644, zle napisałem  :Smile:  co do apache, zaraz się dopytam

edit

dopytałem się i rewrite polega na .htaccess...

----------

## SlashBeast

rewrite pewnie jest dobre, ale apache na serwerze moze Ignorowac Twoj htaccess, wpisz tam jakas bzdetna linijke (doslownie, dowolny ciag znakow) i sprawdz, czy apache po wejsciu na Twoja strone nie zwraca error 500, jak tak - jest nadzieja, jak nie - zonk.

----------

## Poe

problem rozwiązany. przyczyną były polityki bezpieczeństwa na serwerze. 

ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz. na stronie, w menu mam linka do mojego bloga, który jest na tym samym serwerze, w katalogu wordpress, więc najlogiczniej, wpis do rewrite wyglądałby tak

```

RewriteRule ^blog$ wordpress/

```

niestety, tak nie działa. to znaczy przenosi mnei na bloga, ale nie na stronę główną, tylko bezpośrednio do pierwszego wpisu. dopisanie wordpress/index.php daje ten sam efekt.

----------

## pawel18

odświeżę temat

mam problem z Wampserver.

Na początku strony nie otwierały się, włączyłem mod rewrite. Teraz na każdej otwiera się strona startowa localhost Wampservera

Co zrobić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Raczej nie szukaj pomocy w windowsowym oprogramowaniu na forum Gentoo Linux.

----------

